# iPod Touch Home Screen Question



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

How does one remove an unwanted icon from the home screen? 

They were easy to put there and I assume they are easy to delete, but darned if I can figure out how, now that I no longer need one I created for a web site.

Can anyone enlighten me please?


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

If I remember correctly (I don't have one anymore).. Tap and hold on an existing icon, and they'll start shaking and you can rearrange/delete/etc

Patrix


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

patrix said:


> If I remember correctly (I don't have one anymore).. Tap and hold on an existing icon, and they'll start shaking and you can rearrange/delete/etc
> 
> Patrix


Patrix is correct... you need to hold the icon for about 3 seconds, everything gets all wiggly and an (x) will appear in the corner and allow you to delete it!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I think he means he wants to get delete them...so I am assuming you have unlocked your phone and are talking about 3rd party apps. If you are then go to installer and hit uninstall and you will see all your apps you have installed there. If you are talking about factory apps than you are sol.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I think he means he wants to get delete them...so I am assuming you have unlocked your phone and are talking about 3rd party apps. If you are then go to installer and hit uninstall and you will see all your apps you have installed there. If you are talking about factory apps than you are sol.


He said "I no longer need one I created for a web site"...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks everyone! Who would have ever thought of that?

But it worked and my icon is gone.


----------

